# Help! Blisters



## Quick Sand (Feb 6, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone out there might be able to help me. 

I constantly get blisters on the bottom of my big toes from training. It plagued me years ago when I did Ju Justsu for 2 years and it's been happening again over the last year I've been doing Tae Kwon Do. I get them almost every week, sometimes every class. People say you develop calluses but every time I start to get one, I get a blister underneath and it comes off. I've tried putting a bandaid over it but then I find my feet slip and they never stay on for a full class. 

They hurt and I end up spending the rest of class trying to keep my toes off the ground and it messes up my balance and everything. Not to mention the fact that there's only so many layers of skin a person can lose. 

I don't know if I do something strange with my feet when I turn or do stances or if there's anything else that might be causing it. 

Does anyone have any ideas of what I might be able to do to prevent them?


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 7, 2003)

But for your sake I hope someone does- that sounds awful!


----------



## JDenz (Feb 7, 2003)

tape up your toe before class forget the band aid that won't help to much.  I have the same problem wrap it three or four times and that should keep the friction off your toe.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2003)

Well I was going to say something about shoes but I read your post again and it looks like it may be out of the question in TKD. In kenpo I wear wrestling shoes others wear like the masters shoes. Just a thought but it probably won't work sorry.


----------



## Pyrael (Feb 26, 2003)

my suggestion is that when you get one, take a needle and pierce the skin to let the fluid out.  don't cut/remove the skin.  then tape up.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 27, 2003)

If none of that works Tim could hit your foot wih a stick and you will forget all about it.


----------



## Jay Bell (Feb 27, 2003)

I had the same troubles when I studied BJJ, except I wasn't getting blisters....the callouses on the bottom of my big toes was ripping completely off.

The "remedy" that my instructor told me to do was to tape it up...which I did religously, to only have it rip off again...and have something stuck to it.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 28, 2003)

that hppens to me from playing soccer, if I stop for a month than start again my calouses rip off and I gota get new ones.. I have never heard of people getting blisters under the calous, rather the calous sticks to the floor and your foot slides...   no more calous.

you could chalk your foot also but that might reduce your grip and you would have to re chalk it every 10-15 minuets.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 6, 2003)

I've seen that a lot, where someone has built up a callous, hasn't trained for a while, then gets it torn off when they resume training.

What kind of surface are you training on?

Cthulhu


----------

